# Looking for Victorian



## typie88 (Jan 10, 2015)

I am looking for a male Haplochromis sp. "black pseudonigricans" if you know where I can get one please let me know


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Members can PM you their responses. You can also check out the Sponsors section at the top to see if anyone carries them.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi H.sp"black pseudonigricans" has never been reported to be in the captives populations of victorian's cichlids in the hobby??? are yu sure this is this species?


----------



## typie88 (Jan 10, 2015)

http://african-cichlid.com/Xanthopteryx.htm


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

typie88,

When you read the text above the pictures, he was convinced, to the point of not breeding them, that l. xanthopteryx is available as a hybrid.

Joe


----------



## typie88 (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm not understanding what your saying


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

He is saying that his L. xanthopteryx was not a pure bred L. xanthopteryx. In other words it is fraudulently advertised as L. xanthopteryx, and samaki is correct.


----------



## typie88 (Jan 10, 2015)

Si what fish is it as a hybrid. Lol I just want the one that looks like him


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi I 've sent Lithochromis xantopteryx to the US and they were pure bred but the fish on the pics looks very different from what I sent, it's an hybrid with some pundamilia genes in it(perhaps crimson tide) and there is an error, L.xantopteryx is synonym with H.black and orange pseudonigricans and H;black pseudonigricans but he fish on pic is not L.xantopteryx
http://www.haplochromis.org/minifiches2/794_FR.html
this was the original xantopteryx
xris


----------

